# Datum in Datenbank speichern



## miketech (7. Nov 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte in einer Tabelle als Spalte das aktuelle Datum + Zeit eintragen. Nichts spezielles.

Mich würde nur mal interessieren: Wie speichert ihr ein Datum? Nehmt ihr dafür sowas wie DateTime/Date/Time (was auch immer)? Oder z.B. den Unix_Timestamp?

Im Grunde speichern beide ja dasselbe, aber einmal in lesbarer Forum und einmal eben als Sekunden seit 1970. D.h. wenn Zeiten vor 1970 vorkommen ist der Unix_Timestamp problematisch. Aber ansonsten tu ich mir etwas schwer mit der Entscheidung.

Was nehmt ihr und warum?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## SlaterB (7. Nov 2006)

Hmm, eine Meinungsfrage 
Da ich doch desöfteren mit einem simplen Query-Browser auf die Datenbank zugreife oder auch mal System.out.println(), ist die Lesbarkeit ein entscheidenes Kriterium.

Also was lesbares.


----------



## thE_29 (7. Nov 2006)

Wie es die DB speichert is mir egal!

Wird ein date oder datetime Feld erstellt und via PreparedStatement wird das gesetzt und ausgelesen..

Wie der das intern jetzt regelt is mir eigentlich sowas von würst...


----------



## me.toString (7. Nov 2006)

Also wenn ich ein Datum in der Datenbank speichern, dann nehme ich immer den Datentyp date. Hat doch nur Vorteile
- bei einem Select bekommst du direkt ein Date-Objekt raus
- du kannst mit verschiedenen Sprachen und verschiedenen Systemen auf die DB zugreifen ... und ein Date ist und bleibt für alle ein Date
- du kannst bei datumsabhängigen Abfragen einfacher mit datumstypen arbeiten/rechnen
- musst nicht die ganze Zeit hin und her rechnen zwischen Zahl und Datum
...


----------

